# B12 Sentra e16i 5sp - Fuse/relay cluster short



## B12sentra1988 (Apr 12, 2018)

I'm currently having issues with the fuse box/main harness possibly having a short. When the connection works the fuel pump primes and the check engine light cycles on like usual when the key is in the start position. I'm unsure which wire would most likely be the issue. I need a diagram for the fuse box if there is such a thing or an explanation on how I would go about diagnosing the whole fuse box. Any input is valued.


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

Look on Google for a FSM (factory service manual), ebay may have some or you might be able to find a pdf file. The chilton/Haynes manuals also have diagrams, but they are vague and often have many missing pieces of information.

Dumb question, have you checked to see if the fuel pump relay is good? If you have the same relay for say headlights or radiator fan, you could swap the relays and see if that fixes it. If it does fix it, you can get a new relay for whatever you borrowed it from (I would not recommend driving around without the fan relay, or without headlight relay at night).


----------

